# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  بدست اوردن IP شخصی که در مسنجر یا هرچت روم دیگری هست !!!

## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام دوستان.
میخواستم ببینم ایا با استفاده از دستورات سوکت امکان این هست ما آی پی شخصی که در مسنجر با او چت میکنیم یا هرچت روم  دیگری بدست بیاریم؟
مثلا یک پکتی ما برای فرد مقابلمون بفرستیم و هنگام برگشت آی پی اونو داشته باشیم.
اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید.فقط امیدوارم سوالم قفل نشه. :mrgreen:  :wink:

----------


## arshia_

با دستور Netstat کار کردی؟
ببین اون چطوری کار می کنه ...از اون الهام بگیر مخصوصا از دستور netstat -n

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

اخه ارشیا جان من شنیدم وقتی توی مسنجر یا یک چت روم با کسی چت میکنی تا وقتی باهاش تبادل فایل نداشته باشی یا چت صوتی راه نندازی نمیتونی ای پی اونو بدست بیاری.
اگه داستان از این قراره پس باید چیکار کرد؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> با دستور Netstat کار کردی؟ 
> ببین اون چطوری کار می کنه ...از اون الهام بگیر مخصوصا از دستور netstat -n
> _________________


با این کار آدرس سرور یاهو رو بدست میارید، نه شخص مورد نظر رو!

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

خوب اینو که منم میدونم.چون همونطور که گفتم اگه اشتباه نکنم سرور یاهو ای پی های مارو در خودش نگه میداره و با دستور netstat فقط به ما ای پی خودشو میده.
حالا ما چیکار میتونیم بکنیم ای پی شخص رو بدست بیاریم.چون همیشه هم نمیشه براش فایل فرستاد با باهاش چت صوتی کرد خلاصه باید راه دیگه ایی هم باشه.
 :گیج:

----------


## najeeb

شما هنگام Chat با شخص مورد نظر با همین دستور که ایشون گفتند به راحتی IP طرف مقابل رو پیدا میکنین.

----------


## nima_trade

چطوری میشه؟
بیشتر توضیح بدهید

----------


## Ali Najafian

لطفاً بیشتر توضیح بدهید.

----------


## Ali Najafian

لطفاً بیشتر توضیح بدهید.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

دوست عزیز من این راهی که شما گفتین تست کردم ولی اینطور نیست و ای پی شخص رو به ما نمیده.
وفقط  ای پی اصلی مسنجر یا خود چت رو میده.

----------


## najeeb

شما کافیه یه بار وقتی که مشغول چت نیستید در command بزنید netstat -na بعد دوباره آنرا هنگام چت با طرف مقابل تکرار کنید . بعد میبینید که چند IP به لیست اظافه شده که یکی ازونا مربوط به شخصیه که باهاش چت میکنید ( به احتمال زیاد اونی که جلوش زده 5050 )  ( خودم تست کردم رد خور نداره  :wink:  ) .
با چند بار تکرار حتما جواب میده.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

اخه من چهار پنج بار تست کردم ولی جوابگو نبود که وقتی همون ای پی رو با ping -a پینگ کردم سایت یاهو رو برگردوند. :mad:

----------


## najeeb

والا چی بگم من که ازش جواب گرفتم      :گیج:

----------


## MM_Mofidi

اگر با یکنفر که با شبکه محلی به yahoo وصل شده متصل بشویداین اتفاق خواهد افتاد.
حسب تجربه شخصی عرض میکنم منبع اطلاعاتی موثق ندارد

----------


## Developer Programmer

عزیزم تا اونجایی که من میدونم یاهو فقط IP خودش رو برمیگردونه!

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

خوب افشین جون منم همش به دوستان همینو عرض میکنم.در ضمن بازم میگم میخوام با برنامه نویسی اینکارو بکنم.

----------


## Developer Programmer

خوب اگه اینکه من میگم درست باشه شما فقط میتونین IP خود یاهو رو ببینید نه شخص مورد نظر پس برنامه ای که میخواین دست نیافتنی میشه !

----------


## majid_n

تا اونجایی که من می دونم . اگه یک فایل واسه طرف مقابل بفرستید . در هنگام ارسال یک اتصال p2p بین کامپیوتر ها برقرار میشه و به همین علت با دستور netstat -n  میشه IP شخص مقابل را بدست آورد .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

مجید جان حرف شما متین اگه فایل بفرستی یا حتی voice هم با طرف بکنی همین ارتباط برقرار میشه و میتونی آی پی شخص رو بدست بیاری در غیر اینصورت چی امکانش هست؟

----------


## mehregan

وقتی با کسی بصورت مستقیم چت کنید، باید تو لیست
بدنبال پورت 5101 بگردید. معمولا فقط با افرادی که در لیست شما
قرار دارد ارتباط مستقیم برقرار میشود در غیراینصورت از طریق سایت یاهو
اینکار صورت میگیرد.
یک نکته: میتوانید در حین چت با طرف مقابل، از یاهو خارج و دوباره وارد شوید و منتظر جواب
طرف مقابل بشوید. با اینکار احتمال ارتباط مستقیم بیشتر میشه.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

حالا به جز این روشها راه دیگه ایی نیست؟
نمیشه به قول خودمون یک کلک (رشتی) زد :mrgreen:

----------


## amirdevil

سلام
 :mrgreen: 
من یک روش توپ برای پیدا کردن IP معرفی میکنم!
اول برید تو سایت زیر:
Shiraz Technology Center
بعد برید توی بخش IP GRABBER 
بقیه توضیحات تو همون صفحه هست! 
ولی من یک توضیح کوتاه در مورد روش عملکردش میدم!
شما با دادن یک لینک به دوستتون.. وقتی دوستتون وارد این لینک بشه IP ایش در آدرس بالا ذخیره میشه! در آخر دوستتون به سایت شیراز فرومز میرسه ...!
در 3 سوت  :موفق:

----------


## Developer Programmer

> در 3 سوت


جدا خسته نباشی عزیزم :sad2:

----------


## setarehman

ببخشید اما دادن این لینک ها یکم قدیمی یعنی اینکه دیگه لو رفته شما روش بهتری سراغ ندارید که جدید باشه

----------


## amirdevil

بابا روش از این بهتر و بی زحمت تر سراغ دارید؟ :kaf: 

** ویرایش شد ** امید
لطفا روشهای کرکینگ منتشر نشه. عزیزم phishing یکی از جرم های اینترنتی هستش و با اولین شکایت در صورت حذف نکردش در سایت شما تخته خواهد شد :)

----------


## red_w_oo_d

خوب در این مورد باید بگم که 
اگه شما به وسیلهیه یه کانکشن شیرینگ به اینترنت متسل باشین طرف مقابل به هیچ وجه نمیتونه 
ای-پی شمارو پیدا کنه، و اگه مستقیماً به اینترنت وصل میشین ملس دیال-آپ میشه در مواردی 
ای-پی شمارو به دست اوورد ولی این کار نیاز به این داره که شما 2-3 دقیقه ای با طرفتون بچتین.بعد میتونین با استفاده از 
فایروال ای-پی طرفتون رو پیدا کنین 
این روعش رو چند جا امتحان کردن بین 60-90 درصد جواب میده 
 :sunglass:

----------


## ICEMAN

با اسکن کردن پورت ها سعی کنید خودتون یکی بنویسید  :sunglass:

----------


## mahe_zibaei

اگه یک فایر وال مثل نورتن هم نصب کنید و یاهو رو تو لیست برنامه های کنترل شدش بذارید در لحظه ای که طرف مقابل به شما پی ام میده یا جواب پی ام شما رو میده یا پیغام ادد شمارا رد یا قبول میکنه یه کادر باز میشه که اگه به قسمت دتایل پیغام مراجعه کنید ای پی طرف را میتونید ببینین
netstat -n هم مال زمانی بود که یاهو همه رو به خودش وصل نمیکرد
البته با رد و بدل فایل میشه راحت ترین راه فایر وال هست مخصوصا واسه اونایی که وقتی برنامشون رو نمیتونن درست کنن دوست دارن سرشون رو بکوبن تو مانیتور :mrgreen:

----------


## javad_hosseiny

روش تجربه شده ای که خودم به شخصه از آن استفاده کرده ام برنامه commview می باشد که به راحتی Ip تمامی افراد و سایت هایی که با آن در ارتباط هستید را به شما نشان می دهد (حتی هنگام چت با چند نفر ) در لیست ip ها آورده و با مثلثی سبز ip فعال (که شما در حال ارتباط با آن هستید) را به شما نشان می دهد و به کمک نرم افزار دیگری به نام smartwhois می توانید ip  مورد نظر را به آن بدهید و شماره تلفن isp که از طریق آن به اینترنت وصل شده را نیز بدست بیاورید (البته لازم بذکر است که در بانک این نرم افزار خیلی از آی پی ها نیست لکن در خیلی از موارد من جواب گرفتم) (می توانید این کار را با دوستان خود امتحان کنید تا مطمئن شوید) خوب بعدش هم که از طریق پورت های باز هر کاری دوست دارید بکنید؟

----------


## lord_ahriman

از طریق برنامه proport هم میشه این کارو کرد

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

شما وقتی با یاهو چت میکنید به سرور یاهو وصل هستید
و از سرور یاهو به دوستتون وصل میشین و چت میکنین 
پس استفاده از netstat راه خوبی نیست چون آیپی واسطه رو بهتون میده

----------


## manvaputra

دوستان چی شد این بحث ادامه پیدا نکرد؟

----------


## Mask

چون واقعا هیچ راه حلی نیست.
امنیت یاهو فوق العاده بالا رفته

----------


## manvaputra

> امنیت یاهو فوق العاده بالا رفته


بر منکرش لعنت ولی واقعا "هیچ راهی نیست"  یا ما دانشمون کمه؟ اینی که می پرسم طعنه ای نیستا واقعا سوالیه!

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

صد در صد یه راهی وجود داره.
من یه راهنمایی میکنم.اگه شما یه pm برای فرد مقابلتون بفرستین که حاوی آیپی شماست اونوقت چی میشه؟
مثلا این رو به دوستتون در یاهم میفرستید
http://78.39.56.25
خوب این آیپی شماست.
حالا اگه طرف مقابلتون روش کلیک کنه IE باز میشه و به این آدرس متصل میشه. 
فقط یه کار میمونه.
اونم اینه که شما گوش به زنگ واسی.
 :چشمک:

----------


## manvaputra

آخه آدرس من که توی اینترنت Valid  نیست عملا اون نمی تونه به من وصل شه که من بخوام کاری کنم یا ردشو بزنم!!!

----------


## Mask

> صد در صد یه راهی وجود داره.
> من یه راهنمایی میکنم.اگه شما یه pm برای فرد مقابلتون بفرستین که حاوی آیپی شماست اونوقت چی میشه؟
> مثلا این رو به دوستتون در یاهم میفرستید
> http://78.39.56.25
> خوب این آیپی شماست.
> حالا اگه طرف مقابلتون روش کلیک کنه IE باز میشه و به این آدرس متصل میشه. 
> فقط یه کار میمونه.
> اونم اینه که شما گوش به زنگ واسی.


 این صحبت شما چه معنی داره؟؟
میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی.

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> این صحبت شما چه معنی داره؟؟
> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی


پیشنهاد میدم کمی درباره TCP/IP مطالعه کنید





> آخه آدرس من که توی اینترنت Valid نیست عملا اون نمی تونه به من وصل شه که من بخوام کاری کنم یا ردشو بزنم!!!


میتونی یه page تو یه هاست بسازی و اون برات اینکارو انجام بده

----------


## manvaputra

> میتونی یه page تو یه هاست بسازی و اون برات اینکارو انجام بده


خوب در این صورت بله دیگه نمی خواد توی هاست بسازم یه وبلاگ هم که بزنم بعد رجیسترش کنم تو مثلا وبگذر این کارو می کنه تازه میکه طرف ویندوزشم چیه، ریزولوشن مانیتورشم میده ، ..... ولی این ها همه منوط به اینه که طرف مقابل لینکی رو که بش دادید باز کنه اگه نکنه که 90% هم نمیکنه یعنی هیچ!

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> ولی این ها همه منوط به اینه که طرف مقابل لینکی رو که بش دادید باز کنه


فکر کنم دیگه بحث بیشتر از این مجاز نیست.دیگه این بر میگرده به مهندسی اجتماعی که چطور فرد رو تشویق به باز کردن لینک کنید  :چشمک:

----------


## manvaputra

> فکر کنم دیگه بحث بیشتر از این مجاز نیست.دیگه این بر میگرده به مهندسی اجتماعی که
>  چطور فرد رو تشویق به باز کردن لینک کنید


 :چشمک:  این حرفیه واسه خودش!

 :متفکر:  یعنی راه دیگه ای نیست!

----------


## Daleeeeer

سلام. يك برنامه اي هست به نام   net peeker كه Ip وليد مربوط به شخص رو مي ده.

----------


## Mask

برنامه IP GETER رو من دان کردم و با هر کی چت می کنم IP رو میده.
نمی دونم از چه راهی این کار رو انجام میده اما با هر کی میچتم آی پیش رو هم میده.
از سایت لرد هکر دان کردم.

----------


## ing_mahdi_2000

> با این کار آدرس سرور یاهو رو بدست میارید، نه شخص مورد نظر رو!


البته علی جان فکر کنم موقع Send و resive این جوری نباشه ! یعنی ip طرف رو میده ..

----------


## *unos*

> برنامه IP GETER رو من دان کردم و با هر کی چت می کنم IP رو میده.


فکر کنم این برنامه از API  GETTCPTABLE   استفاده می کنه!
tcptable تموم آی پی هایی که ویندوز باهاشون یه جورایی ارتباط برقرار می کنرو ذخیره می کنه

----------


## saeedbxvs2

یه سوال این همه جواب غلط  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :چشمک:

----------


## manvaputra

> یه سوال این همه جواب غلط :�  �شویق:


خوب دوست عزيز شما جواب درست رو بفرماييد ما استفاده كنيم

----------


## tdkhakpur

سلام
ببینید اصلا بحث گرفتن Ip در شبکه به ولید بودن Ip ها مربوط میشود و حالا بگیریم Ip همانی باشند که همین حالا داریم این تاپیک را میخوانیم روش کلی به اینگونه نیست که با درخواست  webpage با این Ip که دم دست هست ارسال میشه بلکه توسط سرور این ip تبدیل به ایندکس جهت برگشتن داده ها به client میشود به هر صورت اگر بخواهید ip واقعی را گیر بیارید باید در داخل مقصد شما یک برنامه ای به عنوان جاسوس قرار داده باشید تا به اون طریق ip واقعی را گیر بیاورید(اگر داخل شرکت میکروسافت یک پسرخاله داشیم خیلی کارها میتوانستیم انجام بدیم).
البته ولید بودن به تعداد شبکه های سر راه قرار داره که داده ما برای رسیدن به هدف از این مسیر ها عبور میکند.

----------


## amir4_1363

بابا اینا همش حرفه برنامه ای هم برای این موضوع وجود نداره بهترین راه اینکه مخ طرفو بزنی تا یه چیزی رو برات میل کنه اونوقت بطور دقیق وبدون هیچ برنامه ای میتونی ای پی طرفو بدست بیاری اگه دوستان میخوان بگند تا روششو توضیح بدم صدرصد عملی وبدون هیچ برنامه ای

----------


## amir4_1363

همونطور که گفتم روش بدست اوردن ای پی افراد از طریق ایمیل به شرح ذیل هست ونیاز به هیچ برنامه ای هم نداره فقط کافیه مخ طرفو بزنی تا یه میل برات بفرسته
مراحل زير را دنبال کنيد Mail Options ايميلتان را باز کرده سپس گزينه General Preferences را انتخاب کنيد در اين قسمت تغيراتي را ميتوانيد در ايميلتان ايجاد کنيد مثل From name اسمتون رو در نامه هائي که ميفرستيد تغير ميدهد و messeges per page تعداد نامه هائي که در يک صفحه نشان داده ميشود و . . . 
Headers در اين قسمت با انتخاب Show all ميتونيد IP کسائي که بهتون ايميل ميفرستن رو ببنيد و در انتها تغيیرات را Save کنيد

----------


## razeghi_loved

اول تمام پنجره ها رو ببند و فقط چت که با طرف داری رو باز بزار(فقط باید اون طرف حداقل یک پیم داده باشد)
بعد دستور را بزن نگاه کن ببین بین ای پی های که هست بعد از ای پی کدوم 5050 یا5500 یا درهمین حدود هست اون میشه ای پی طرف. البته اگر طرف از اینترنت هوشمند استفاده کند نمی شه به خاطر اینکه ای پی دوم را نشون تو می ده یعنی ای پی isp نه ای پی طرف

----------


## A N G E L

> برنامه IP GETER رو من دان کردم و با هر کی چت می کنم IP رو میده.
> نمی دونم از چه راهی این کار رو انجام میده اما با هر کی میچتم آی پیش رو هم میده.
> از سایت لرد هکر دان کردم.


با سلام...میشه یه لینک از این برنامه قرار بدید..مرسی

----------


## SINYORITA

اگه طرف مقابلتون یه هکر حرفه ای باشه نیازی به چت صوتی یا تبادل فایل نیست.تو سه صوت آدرس آی پی رو بدست میاره.نمونش خودم بودم که گیر یه هکر خفن! افتاده بودمو یارو تو جیک ثانیه آدرس آ ی پی مو بدست آورد!!!!

----------


## mehrdad196

خب همه می خوان بدونن چطوری میشه این کارو کرد . شرح ما وقع که نمی خوایم .
دوستان بطور کلی میشه از نرم افزار های sniffer برای این کار استفاده کرد . کار دادن این نرم افزارها مستلزم رد و بدل فایل یا صوت و .... است .
در ضمن دوستان حرفه ای ما حتماً به موضوع NAT که isp ها انجام میدهند دقت دارند . یعنی ip ها اکثراً invalid هستند!!!

----------


## milad7z

بهترین راه حل استفاده از سایت

www.safeprofile.com

هست 
ابتدا یک یوزر توی سایت درست کنید

سپس وارد سایت شوید


(این روش فقط بر روی یاهو 9  10  11  کار میکنه چون یاهو لینک عکس رو توی صحفه پی ام share میکنه )

بعد از ثبت نام به قسمت  tracker code  و لینکی که توی عکس میزرام رو به طرف بدین حالا طرف مقابل چه عکس رو باز نه چه باز نکنه ای پی اون برای ما نمایش داده میشه )

1.jpg

بعد از دادن لینک میتونید به قسمت stats برید که در اونجا ایپی خودتون و طرف مقابل رو گذاشته

حالا میتونید از طریق سایت www.ripe.net  ببینید این ایپی ماله کدوم شهر و کدوم ISP هستش

و کار دیگه هم که میشه انجام داد اینه که با یه  IP FLOOFER  اینترنت طرف مقابل رو دیس کانتکت کنید 

موفق باشید

----------


## منصور گشسبي

-----------

----------

